# Serpentine belt change



## Timsms (3 mo ago)

Hi. 2018 LT. 120k miles. I’d like to change the serpentine belt and, I guess, the tensioner. I can’t locate any info on doing this for the gen 2. Is it any different than the gen1? Can the bolt that holds the tensioner be reused? Is there only one belt that needs to be replaced?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Yup, it is a pretty easy process so I'd guess most people wouldn't bother writing it up. 🤷‍♂️ I have done my belt on a gen 1, I'm very confident it is basically the same as a gen2.

The bolt can be re-used, just be aware it is probably reverse threaded.

Yes, just one belt.

A couple tips, support the engine, because an engine mount needs to be removed.
Some of the engine mount bolts are TTY, so replace them or blue Loctite them.
Double check the belt is properly seated in all the pulleys.


----------



## Timsms (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the thoughts. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello. I was replacing my belt and I forgot to put a pin in the tensioner after I removed the belt. That metal strap that runs through the center of the spring for the PIN retracted into the middle of the spring. Therefore there is nowhere to put a pin or screwdriver anymore. Is that just to aid in installation or does it play a functional role? I can compress the spring myself with a leverage bar. Do I need a new belt tensioner or am I okay?


----------

